# lighting



## Realitynh (Nov 28, 2011)

I need fixtures to mount inside my custome cage for my PowerSun & spot lamp & don't know where to find them, help!


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 28, 2011)

If you're in the US, get them from Lowes, or Home Depot. I've found them at both locations.


----------



## Realitynh (Nov 28, 2011)

TeguBuzz said:


> If you're in the US, get them from Lowes, or Home Depot. I've found them at both locations.



i stood in home depot for 20 minutes staring at the fixtures. I'll go to Lowe's tomorrow.


----------



## james.w (Nov 28, 2011)

Fixture
http://www.homedepot.com/Lighting-Fans-Indoor-Lighting-Indoor-Lighting-Accessories/h_d1/N-5yc1vZbvlm/R-100356842/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

Box to mount it
http://www.homedepot.com/Electrical-Electrical-Boxes-Conduit-Fittings-Boxes-Brackets/h_d1/N-5yc1vZbohnZ1z11epf/R-202077423/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## Realitynh (Nov 30, 2011)

The 2 lamps are all set, now I can't find anywhere that has.a fixture for the 3 foot reptisun. 10 watt!


----------



## omgtaylorg (Nov 30, 2011)

I get all my fixtures from home depot, you have to be creative with what they have. I use a porcelain fixture for the powersuns or any other basking light, and they have tons and tons of fluorescent light fixtures in all different sizes, just ask an employee where they are. They are by all the lamps, fixtures, and chandeliers at my home depot, theres tons of them for cheap. They are used for shop lights and things of that nature and those are the best and cheapest ones ive found. Hope this helps


----------



## james.w (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-202814058/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## RudyRacer (Nov 30, 2011)

i have fixtures for the inside of my cage but how do i get power to them ??? i mean the fixtures have 2 screws ......do i cut a extension cord and hook up the exposed wire to the screws ??? it would be set up like my normal basking lights can anyone give me advice as to how to wire the fixtures for inside my cage ...


----------



## james.w (Nov 30, 2011)

Yep cut an extension cord and connect the wires to the screws.


----------



## Realitynh (Dec 1, 2011)

Home Depot nor Lowe's carry a fixture for a T8 3 foot single bulb (ReptiSun 10 watt)!!! What to do, what to do!?


----------



## james.w (Dec 1, 2011)

Realitynh said:


> Home Depot nor Lowe's carry a fixture for a T8 3 foot single bulb (ReptiSun 10 watt)!!! What to do, what to do!?



Did you see the link I posted, home depot has one.


----------



## Realitynh (Dec 2, 2011)

Yeah, not my home depot lol.


----------



## james.w (Dec 2, 2011)

Just order it online.


----------

